# Phrag. China Dragon 'Windy Hill III' and a...



## abax (Apr 22, 2015)

Inca Embers freebie from Windy Hill. The division I received today from Marilyn is outstanding with a WOW
root system...beautiful plant and not even a bent leaf.
How's that for expert packing??? The Inca Embers is a
very nice seedling and I'm looking forward to ordering from Windy Hill again. New Phrags. are so much fun! :rollhappy:


----------



## troy (Apr 22, 2015)

how close is your china dragon from blooming? Congratulations on making a good order!!!


----------



## Cat (Apr 23, 2015)

Congratulations! Can anyone tell me where I can buy a Phrag. China Dragon in Canada?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2015)

Are there photos attached here?


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 23, 2015)

Cat said:


> Congratulations! Can anyone tell me where I can buy a Phrag. China Dragon in Canada?



I may have a small piece off of mine still


----------



## abax (Apr 24, 2015)

No photos yet, Eric. The new growth is quite large so I
assume it might bloom later in the season...maybe.

Troy, I just got it yesterday so I have no idea really when
it might decide to bloom. I repotted into a larger pot to
give the very healthy root system some room to spread
out. I'm guessing the new growth is 10-12". The old
growth is HUGE. Did you get a division from Marilyn
of China Dragon? I meant to add that the division is AM/AOS.


----------



## abax (Apr 24, 2015)

Cat, grab Phrag Guy's offer. This one is a bit hard to find in
the U.S. A friend in Scotland has a pink one which I really
wanted, but couldn't find one anywhere. Red will do nicely
though.


----------



## troy (Apr 24, 2015)

I remembered what it is, it took me a while, bessae "comet" x grande 4n


----------



## AdamD (Apr 24, 2015)

Troy, I used to have one of that cross. It was killer. Actually it was my first slipper. 

Angela, I believe 'WH III' is the highest awarded clone out there. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. I've seen it in bloom, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## troy (Apr 24, 2015)

I've been paying extra special attn to mine, so hopefully I can get a full potential blooming, close to yours angela, mine is just to the apex and putting out a new growth....... the only good seedlings I've ever got were from marilyn, damn these are hearty!!!!!


----------



## abax (Apr 25, 2015)

Troy, I've found that the best I can do for any Phrag. is not
over-indulging care. I repotted, drenched with Cleary's and set the plant in rainwater. Now I'm going to ignore it
with the exception of changing the rainwater saucers every other day by drenching the whole clay pot and
clay saucer. If I start doting on plants, they just resent
my interference in normal growth. Worked with four
besseae blooming now.

Actually, some sun will be appreciated. You got any there in CA?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2015)

Sunny {but cool }here in NYC.


----------



## troy (Apr 25, 2015)

Thank you angela, my quandry was if I grow it to it's max potential, if it would turn out as good as yours, I water my phrags 2 per week and also fertilize on the weekend, temps here are 80 during the day and lots of sunshine sorry to hear that you have crummy weather


----------



## Ruth (Apr 25, 2015)

Angela, you grow your phrags in clay pots? What is your potting medium? I would love to see a photo?


----------



## abax (Apr 25, 2015)

Ruth, I grow everything that's potted in clay pots. I hate
plastic pots. I do have to water more and I sit the Phrags. in clay saucers that generally evaporate every other day so that the plants get a rather continuous stream of fresh rainwater. I have 80% humidity in my
greenhouse and this method seems to suit the Phrags.
I think all orchids relish vigorous air movement through 
the pots. Ruth, if you'll pm me your email addy, I'll send
you a photo of my besseae quartet and you can post it if
you like. I think the four of them are rather funny.

Oh, potting medium is medium Orchiata. Some have sphagnum
mixed in and some don't. BTW, I never fertilize them.


----------



## abax (Apr 25, 2015)

Eric, I sent a photo of the China Dragon division to Gary.
Assuming he receives it, he'll post it when he has the time.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 25, 2015)

Angela
i just pm'd my email to you.
Ruth


----------



## abax (Apr 25, 2015)

*Ruth, I just sent the photo*

to you. You're fast, woman!


----------

